# I have the Lakers Dynasty DVD (Pics inside, 56k warning)



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

bw


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice! :greatjob: Thanks for the info.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

SWEET--i cant believe its only $35---how many discs is it??


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

isnt it 5 discs?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

How can I order it or is it available in stores like best buy or anywhere else????


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I gotta get both of these. The Lakers one and the Bulls.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD</b>!
> SWEET--i cant believe its only $35---how many discs is it??


Its originally $65, some places have it for $55, but www.outpost.com had it for $35 + $3 tax + $6 for overnight shipping. 

There are 5 discs, but they are dual layer, so in essence its 10 discs.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> How can I order it or is it available in stores like best buy or anywhere else????


you can order it through a lot of online vendors.



$69.99 at BestBuy  

$47.51 with free shipping at DeepDiscountDVD 

$34.99 at outpost.com :yes::yes:


I seriously think you should order it from outpost.com, because as you can see if you buy it at BestBuy you'll pay $70 for it instead of $47 shipped from www.outpost.com


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

bw


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

sweet---i will be getting mine form outpost as soon as i get my paycheck-------then ima subscribe to SI after the lakers win the title when they are offering the free laker stuff with a subscricption......plus,when they release the 2004 lakers championship dvd, ill have to get that as well......


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD</b>!
> sweet---i will be getting mine form outpost as soon as i get my paycheck-------then ima subscribe to SI after the lakers win the title when they are offering the free laker stuff with a subscricption......plus,when they release the 2004 lakers championship dvd, ill have to get that as well......


I just wished they released this Dynasty DVD after the Finals, so in that case we would be able to have the 03-04(assuming the Lakers win) DVD along with this package.

But of course, Stern has to release this during the Finals so he could get maximum exposure and he wants to release another Lakers Finals DVD to make more money.:upset:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I just wished they released this Dynasty DVD after the Finals, so in that case we would be able to have the 03-04(assuming the Lakers win) DVD along with this package.
> ...


HOF, if L.A wins title this year, it wouldn't be the part of dynasty, however, it will be a new Dynasty chapter of Y2K.

Can you post the alley oop pic of Kobe to Shaq of 2000 Game 7 WCF?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I ordered mines.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

People, if you don't want to wait on deliveries and don't have a Fry's in your area, just print out the prices from outpost.com and bring them to Best Buy and they'll price match them. That's what I did yesterday. :bsmile:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

vw


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks HOF.

It never gets old!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HOF, one more thing.

Can you post some stills of George Mikan, Wilt, Baylor and Jerry West?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What full games are on it? I see game 7 of the 2000 WCF, any others?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> What full games are on it? I see game 7 of the 2000 WCF, any others?


Celtics/Lakers when Magic hits the hook shot and Game 7 of the 2002 WCF are also on there, I believe.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, Rick Fox gets on the back cover but no Kobe. When hes innocent, theyll have to reprint these things and give him his due. 

btw, i would absolutely love to buy one of these dvd sets. ill wait a few more years though when weve won more championships.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> What full games are on it? I see game 7 of the 2000 WCF, any others?


1972 Finals - Game 5(Wilt and Jerry)
1980 Finals - Game 6(Magic plays all 5 positions)
1982 Finals - Game 1(Steal first game in Philly)
1985 Finals - Game 6(Got rid of the Celtic Curse!)
1987 Finals - Game 4((Magics Hook)
1988 Finals - Game 7(Bye Bye Bad Boys!)
2000 Finals - Game 4(Kobes coming out party)
2001 Finals - Game 5(Clinch the second straight championship)
2002 WCF - Game 7(OT thriller against the Kings)


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I got the Lakers and Bulls sets the on Tuesday but hadn't even opened them until I opened the Laker one this morning. In my opinion it is well worth the money. I've only looked at disc 1 side 1 so far but any Laker fan must own this.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

bw


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

bw


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thanks Famer, my wallet is now 40 dollars lighter. :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HOF, you da man! :greatjob:

Thank you!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks like Kobe is not on any of the packaging. What a joke.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

ghiman, LOL. Seems like you love Photshop. 



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Looks like Kobe is not on any of the packaging. What a joke.


It's because of Kobe trial.


Hall of Famer, I think it's my final request; and I hope you won't mind...


Can I see some snapshots of:


Larry Bird, Kevin McHale and Magic Johnson
Kareem, Byron, Kurt Rambis, James Worthy.
Magic and Isiah
Magic and Larry Bird handshake.


hmmm that's about it for now...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> ghiman, LOL. Seems like you love Photshop.


I love Photoshop, but unfortunately thats not my work, i grabbed it from another Laker board.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

HOF-er,

What software do you use to capture the screen images? 

Thanks!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> HOF-er,
> 
> What software do you use to capture the screen images?
> ...


PowerDVD has a screen capture button. It captures them as .BMPs so youll have to save them as .JPGs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks.


----------

